# Honey BBQ Venison Snack Sticks



## MossyMO

Did a small batch of Honey BBQ snack sticks made with 5 pounds of venison and 1.25 pounds of lean pork, then smoked with beech... this is a snack stick full of flavor that should please all!

Second grind using a 4.5mm plate with the seasoning and cure in the sausage.


-----

Stuffed into a 21mm mahogany collagen casing.


-----

Getting some beech smoke...


-----


-----



Thanks for looking!


----------



## Chuck Smith

They look amazing.

I did a batch of Honey BBQ with elk this past fall. I used the seasoning package from PS Seasonings. turned out great. Only thing is I wished I used mahogany casings. I used real sheep instead. Didn't get the color I wanted. But flavor was intense but very sweet.

Thanks for sharing and I will have to look up that seasoning you used.


----------



## Sasha and Abby

wow - so you laid them on cardboard in the smoker? How long and at what heat??? And where do you get the casings??


----------



## MossyMO

Sasha and Abby said:


> wow - so you laid them on cardboard in the smoker? How long and at what heat??? And where do you get the casings??


The snack sticks are on non-stick Grill Mats.

- Set Smokehouse temp at around 130° with the damper open and add meat sticks with no smoke for 1-2 hours for the sticks to dry. Do not have any pieces toughing if possible.
- Turn the Smokehouse temp up to 150°- 160° with the damper open and smoke for 2-3 hours. This is all a personal preference. 
- Once you are done smoking you need to finish cooking and get the sticks up to the proper internal temperature. Turn the Smokehouse up to 170° - 190° and cook until internal temp is 155°. Remove from smoker and allow to cool.

The casing are 21mm mahogany collagen casing available here - www.sausagemaker.com/27807brownsmokedco ... 821mm.aspx


----------



## Sasha and Abby

Thanks Buddy - can't wait to try those


----------



## Sasha and Abby

why can't you just put them on the clean grill grates?


----------



## MossyMO

Sasha and Abby said:


> why can't you just put them on the clean grill grates?


You can, I have the Grill Mats so I use them.


----------

